# Banner/Bild



## Jogi (5. Juli 2001)

Hallo,
kann mir mal einer sagen wie ich das machen muß wenn ich dieses Bild:






 auf mein Banner eifügen will, damit es aber dort genauso animiert ist wie hier.
Arbeite mit Photoshop 5.5, aber erst seit 3 Tagen. Habe das zwar mit 
STRG+A alles auswählen, STRG+C kopieren und STRG+V einfügen auf das banner eingefügt, aber da ist es nicht animiert.
Bite mal um Rat, wie ich das machen muß. 
MFG
Jogi


----------



## snow crash (5. Juli 2001)

*vielleicht so.....*

meiner ansicht nach funzt das mit ps nicht, da es ja keine animierten bilder unterstützt...(soweit mir bekannt...) die dateien sind völlig unidentisch. was du machen könntest wäre, beim kreieren der HP, was du ja wahrscheinlich vor hast, das eine bild über das andere legst. bei texten geht das auf jeden fall! ob das nun bei pics anders ist, weiss ich nicht, da ich es noch nie versucht habe... 

ya snow


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (5. Juli 2001)

hm, also du könntest versuchen mit dem zusatzprogramm 
Adobe ImageReady die datei einzulesen, vergrößern und dein banner dort einfügen.


----------



## snow crash (5. Juli 2001)

das ist doch ein deal....

ich elendiger nub, ich...*gg*  

ya snow


----------



## Kurini (5. Juli 2001)

Mach es wie vorher und wenn du den TExt eingefügt hast drückst du STRG + E und dann speicherst du das bild als .gif ab versuch mal obs klappt!

Wenns klappt dann sag mir bitte beschied thx


----------



## Scalé (5. Juli 2001)

wäre flash villeicht ein stichwort?
kann man auch gifs mit mache.
die animationen sind halt ziemlich leicht zu steuern


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (5. Juli 2001)

@HeadFragGer2K

bitte keine flashbanner! es gibt einige surfer (inclusive mir), dennen das ziehmlich ansaugt, das erst nen flashplugin geladen werden muss. ein kleines beispiel war ja hier, als verschiedene user ihr banner in die signatur eingefügt haben, welche flash animationen waren usw. und das stört und suckt!!


----------



## Scalé (5. Juli 2001)

nein ich meine nur das programm zum bearbeiten.
man kannmit flash 5 ja schlieslich auch GIFs machen.
und das will er doch


----------



## drash (6. Juli 2001)

man könnte natürlich auch eine tabelle machen mit dem banner im hintergrund und dann das animierte gif mit hilfe einer weiteren tabelle richtig plazieren. der nachteil liegt nur darin, dass soviel ich weiss netscape keine hintergrundbilder unterstützt!!


----------



## Scalé (7. Juli 2001)

warum so kompliziert?
einfach mit flash 5 ne gif erstellen... *wunder*


----------



## Climbazise (7. Juli 2001)

So das geht mit Adobe ImageReady. Ist voll einfach.
Ich kann das sogar für dich machen wenn du das nicht kannst%)


----------



## DeineOmi (7. Juli 2001)

HeadFragger hat recht einfach Flash5 nehmen das is so easy damit.

Er könnte es sogar als *.exe oder *.mov abspeichern Flash 5 is in soner Sache n allrounder :>


----------



## ghaleon (8. Juli 2001)

imageready passt doch
flash is doch viel zu umstaendlich


----------



## Scalé (8. Juli 2001)

naja flash und umständlich....


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (9. Juli 2001)

@HeadFragGer2K
*knurr* Für einen ps user ist das doch hundertmal einfacher mit imageready zu arbeiten, als wenn eer nu das mit flash erst lernen muss, oder?
 so. und nu beharre mal nich andauernt auf dein flash und lasst ihn mal antworten. ente.


----------



## ghaleon (9. Juli 2001)

net das flash schwierig waer
nur um ein gif zu erstellen waer imageready 10mal schneller


----------



## Blender (11. Juli 2001)

und nicht jeder hat Flash und sich das Programm extra zu "kaufen" nur um ein billiges gif zu machen ist einfach zu aufwändig!!

benutz einfach Image Ready und fertiG!!


----------

